# Green Tornados....



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

They came in and we shot them! I specifically told FowlMouth NOT to shoot that farm duck but, he was like a 12 year old on opening day of deer season over it! 

We were covered in birds! Love it!!!!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

That’s a great day!! Hopefully we get into a couple this weekend.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Sweet, u guys know how to get it done. I hope some will be left come this Friday afternoon!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sweet - congrats!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

That's a lot of green. Looks like a fun hunt, congrats.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Who in their right mind wouldn't shoot a duck like this? :-?


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Fowlmouth said:


> Who in their right mind wouldn't shoot a duck like this?


I've got 2 on the wall like that. Couldn't pass them up.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

You should of put a band on it for the pic!

Nice to get those out of the gene pool


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Who in their right mind wouldn't shoot a duck like this? :-?


Congrats! I'd shoot it.

How often do those show up? I've never seen one in a place that's legal to hunt.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice shoot guys!! Maybe I shoulda called in sick again hahaha!!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Who in their right mind wouldn't shoot a duck like this? :-?


I would've fired all three shells and then threw my gun at it trying to get it! Such a cool looking duck!

Let's be honest, did goosefreak actually shoot the hen and then try to hide it in your pile?!?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I ate one of those once. Had rice breast.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> I would've fired all three shells and then threw my gun at it trying to get it! Such a cool looking duck!
> 
> Let's be honest, did goosefreak actually shoot the hen and then try to hide it in your pile?!?


Oh! I take full credit for the hen. I got to mess his photos up..


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> CPAjeff said:
> 
> 
> > I would've fired all three shells and then threw my gun at it trying to get it! Such a cool looking duck!
> ...


I knew you would have followers on that inbred duck!!

For the record y'all, I did willingly shoot AT a hen but missed!!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Looks fun, way to pile them up guys.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I shot another one yesterday. This one is a tank. I know this makes goosefreak happy! What's even crazier is hunting out of a boat on December 27th and not a lick of ice to be found....


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

You've found the farm duck honey hole!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on the park duck nice job on the birds


----------

